# Könnt ihr Spiele für einen Joystick empfehlen?



## redwater20 (30. August 2015)

*Könnt ihr Spiele für einen Joystick empfehlen?*

Hi Leute, 
Habe heute von meinem Cousa einen Joystick bekommen (für 15 euro). Es handelt sich hierbei um einen T.Flight Hotas stick x von Thurstmaster.
Ich dachte mir, bevor er bei ihm vergammelt und er ihn wegschmeißt nehm ich ihn den ab, allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung was ich damit zocken sollte. 
Er hat ihn sich für Elite Dangerous gekauft (welches auch mich vor einiger Zeit interessiert hat, allerdings war es ihm und auch mir, nachdem ich mir mal das ganze angeschaut habe, viel zu langweilig.) 
Lade mir momentan War Thunder runter, aber ich bin mir nicht gerade sicher, ob das mein Geschmack ist.  (wegen der WW2 Kulisse, ist mir zu altmodisch)
Daher wäre euch sehr verbunden, wenn ihr mir paar Titel auflisten könntet, was ich mit meinen neu erworbenen Joystick so zocken könnte! 

Noch ein paar Anhaltspunkte zu meinem Spiel Geschmack:

-Action sollte viel drin sein (keine Handels/LKW-Simulation wie ED )
-Modernere Grafik (muss keine Perle sein, aber nicht unbedingt von 2008 oder so)
-Darf auch gerne was kosten, muss nicht Free to Play sein. 
-Kulisse sollte die heutige Zeit sein oder eine futuristische Kulisse. Aber WW muss jetzt nicht sein.... ^^

So das wars eig auch schon ^^ 
Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Empfehlungen ^^


----------



## rabe08 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Könnt ihr Spiele für einen Joystick empfehlen?*

Flight Simulator X
IL 2 (WW 2, aber durchaus empfehlenswert)
X-Plane 10

Die Lage im Simulationsbereich ist leider recht dünn, früher gab es mehr.


----------



## XeT (31. August 2015)

*AW: Könnt ihr Spiele für einen Joystick empfehlen?*

Ich glaube dark souls wurde noch nicht am joystick durch gezockt. Da könntest du er erste sein. Aber eigentlich kannst doch alles zocken Hauptsache es wird geflogen.


----------



## Shona (1. September 2015)

*AW: Könnt ihr Spiele für einen Joystick empfehlen?*

Arma 2/3 Domination oder ähnliches wie Domination, kenne da einige die mit dem Joystick fliegen, selbst hab ich mir auch einen deswegen geholt

DCS World -> DCS World on Steam 
Das Grundspiel ist kostenlos, wenn du andere Jets willst musst du die als DLC kaufen.KOmmt auch der realität sehr nahe da du jeden Knopf im Cockpit drücken kannst und somit erstmal die Handbücher* der Maschinen lesen solltest. 
Alle die ich kenne und die das Spiel spielen haben aber auch noch einen Headtracker da es sonst schwer wird sich umzusehen.

Startup einer A-10C und nein es ist kein Scherz das er dafür 17 Minuten braucht^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-WyYA0pjUKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Kumpel hat wirklich das über 600 Seiten Handbucht der A-10C gelesen nur um sie zu starten^^


----------

